# Picture I took on a web site.



## mike bell (Jan 15, 2005)

Heres a picture I took this spring with my first Georgia Gobbler.  I showed it to Andy the guy that made the call I used at "Kaiser Kalls"  and he loved it so much he wanted to use it when he rebuilt his web site    I thought it was pretty cool.

*Picture is to big, so just click on his web site untill I figure out how to make it smaller.   Its the top left one with the turkey, its beard and the call on a log*


----------



## sweatequity (Jan 16, 2005)

*xnview.com*

Try this site if you need help dont ask me   I just downloaded it but think jim thompson or D2D reccommended it.  Works great for pics.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 16, 2005)

Dang Mike, What a reminder of what birds are supposed to look like after success

I sure love my Kaiser call.  

Jim


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 24, 2005)

*Turkey Picture? ....Where?*



			
				mike bell said:
			
		

> Heres a picture I took this spring with my first Georgia Gobbler.  I showed it to Andy the guy that made the call I used at "Kaiser Kalls"  and he loved it so much he wanted to use it when he rebuilt his web site    I thought it was pretty cool.
> 
> *Picture is to big, so just click on his web site untill I figure out how to make it smaller.   Its the top left one with the turkey, its beard and the call on a log*




The only picture I can find is a cropped close-up of the turkey's beard and the call against the log background.

  :


----------



## mike bell (Jan 24, 2005)

Slug gunner thats my picture and its not cropped.  Thats how I took it.  I have a 35mm. Minolta 300si Maxum and I was using a 210 zoom lens. I have some other but thats the closest one I had where the words on the call are most visible which is what I was aiming for but the auto focus kept going in and out on me.

I thought it was a cool picture and when Kaiser kalls wanted to use it I thought that was even cooler


----------



## mike bell (Jan 30, 2005)

heres another picture thats being used on a web site, its my daughter and one of my aunts horses.


----------



## leo (Jan 30, 2005)

*Very nice pic Mike*

thanks for sharing it, it's precious 

She shows no fear

leo


----------

